# Anyone want to take bets . . .



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yesterday I transported a senior golden to Atlanta for AGA that was out-of-time at the Columbia Co. Shelter. Today I got a call asking if there was anyway I could foster her as they are really full. I said I had to check w/ DH. I am terrible about fostering goldens, especially seniors. DH is betting she will never leave here . . . anyone wanting take that bet?

She is deaf, losing her eyesight, is HW+, underweight, lipomas on her abdomen, hair is in pretty bad shape, and she has a cyst on her head. Until she can get some weight on and more stable, HW treatment will just be w/ monthly Heartgard and biopsies of lipomas and cyst will need to wait. Oh yeah, she also has a UTI (which I already suspected and mentioned to the vet when I dropped her off). 

On the plus side, she is REALLY sweet, loves to eat (so no problem w/ putting some weight on her), somewhere along the way has been spayed, and basically ignores all the other dogs. She likes a leash (knows she is going on a walk) and as long as I catch her signals, appears to be housebroken. We spent a few hours yesterday brushing/cutting mats out and ended up having to shave her belly (didn't do a great job on that) and then gave her a bath, all of which she endured patiently. 

Buddy won't be happy . . . he never is at first and pouts a lot with me, but he'll get over it. Here's a couple of real bad pictures taken w/ my cell phone as she stayed one night with us before going to Atlanta. 

Her rescue name, "Sunshine". Since she is deaf and shouldn't be an issue, I am going to call her "Rosie"--a little old-fashioned and she has a pink colored nose (besides, I call Summer "Summy" all the time and too confusing).


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

;-) Im no fool!!!
That lucky girl isn't going anywhere!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh Terry what a cutie pie. I will say I have to side with Jim on the fostering.
You said you wanted a senior sanctuary when you retired....................looks like you have a pretty good head start. 
Thanks for all you do. Rosie will have a great stay at "Camp Rodgers"
:--big_grin:


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I think "Rosie" is staying put!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

You are a Saint and I'm sure that Miss Rosie is so grateful to be with you!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> ;-) Im no fool!!!
> That lucky girl isn't going anywhere!


I think Miss Rosie has gone as far as she is going to go and sure looks right at home.

You and Jim have the biggest hearts in the world and any, many halos around your head.:smooch:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

well, just look at Sunshine's smile! She KNOWS she isn't going anyway, and is staying put!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh she is adorable. I love the name Rosie for her. She is so lucky she found you! I don't think she's going anywhere! 

More pictures please!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

looks like she is all settled into her new forever home to me 
she looks like a Rosie too so all is good


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My bet*

My bet is Rosie will be yours forever.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for fostering..I bet failed foster!
Rosie is a beauty!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I think that Rosie is one lucky girl! Looks like she has found her forever home


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks like a doll. Actually just like my Tess girl who came to me at 10 years old and was with me for 2 1/2 years before cancer took her. She was my sweet girl and I really miss her. The seniors are so sweet and wonderful.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Aint nothin like a little more Sunshine in our lives!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Sunshine/Rosie update*

A few pictures taken earlier tonight of my sweet foster. Sunshine/Rosie has been with us for a week and is doing great. Her face has lost some of the "haggardness" that she came with and is settling in with the rest of the crew. She loves to eat and get her treats, take leisurely walks, and explore the back yard. While she does have her medical issues, she doesn't let any of them hold her back from getting her fair share of loving and treats.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She looks great... sweet pup


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sounds like you are already hers! From your telling, she already has you wrapped around her paws! Congratulations.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah! look at Rosie's smile in the first one, and then her closed eyes look in the second seem to say, "Please let me stay here".


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a doll!!!!! I don't know who's luckier, her or you. It's true, there's nothing like old gold!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> What a doll!!!!! I don't know who's luckier, her or you. It's true, there's nothing like old gold!


So very true, there is nothing like OLD GOLD or better IMO, they are just precious. I am so missing my Old gold.

Sunshine/Rosie is adorable, she looks great. I know with time she will look even better.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Lookin good Terry.
Such a happy old girl


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

She is so beauitful, Thank you for your big heart and congratulations on your sweet husband, you are so lucky!


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

Haven't checked the forum for a bit and I get on today and see the happy news! Congratulations Terry. You (and Jim) have amazing hearts.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Such a sweet,sweet face. Bless you for helping her. I can't think of a better place for her than with you, she's a lucky girl !!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Rosie looks so much better and so content in her new pictures.
Wonderful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant believe I mistsed this thread on Miss Rosie. I can bet she has found her new home. Such a pretty girl. Love those seniors. Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww who could say no to that smile!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

Sunshine/Rosie looks so beautiful and I LOVE HER SMILE!!
You and your Hubby are so very special-boy, I would say she found the right family!!


----------

